# Vostok?



## Brava210 (Sep 1, 2019)

I am obsessed with looking at these on fleebay..i would love a cheap starter Vostok...any recommendations?

Thanks

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have loads of Vostoks some of which I`ve owned for many years, I haven`t had a duff one yet so my suggestion is just buy which ever one you fancy :thumbsup:


----------



## Brava210 (Sep 1, 2019)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I have loads of Vostoks some of which I`ve owned for many years, I haven`t had a duff one yet so my suggestion is just buy which ever one you fancy


Whats the difference between vostok and vostok europe?

Thanks

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Brava210 said:


> Whats the difference between vostok and vostok europe?


 A couple of links that give some information on both Vostok and Vostok Europe .

https://www.vostok-europe.com/about-us/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vostok_watches


----------



## Brava210 (Sep 1, 2019)

Tazmo61 said:


> A couple of links that give some information on both Vostok and Vostok Europe .
> https://www.vostok-europe.com/about-us/
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vostok_watches


Thankyou Taz

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSC (Dec 12, 2018)

I think this review of a well known Vostok is very honest and worth a read before buying one.

I think the main complaints are the lume, crystal, bezel and bracelet so that pretty much the whole watch lol.

https://divewatchesblog.com/reviews/vostok-amphibia-review/


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

MSC said:


> I think this review of a well known Vostok is very honest and worth a read before buying one.
> 
> I think the main complaints are the lume, crystal, bezel and bracelet so that pretty much the whole watch lol.
> 
> https://divewatchesblog.com/reviews/vostok-amphibia-review/


 And for balance, here is why they are brilliant …

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/vostok-amphibia



Brava210 said:


> Whats the difference between vostok and vostok europe?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


 Vostok Europe are vastly inferior to proper Vostoks


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Just get an Amphibia, any Amphibia. But don't expect for a moment that you'll have just the one for long...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Brava210 said:


> any recommendations?


 Yes, buy a new one that you like, and ignore the detractors. Any scratches on the Crystal are easily polished out. There is nothing wrong with the bezel, and the bracelet is cheap and easy to replace. Have a look here,

https://meranom.com

It'll take you about a month to go through all the models.

Good luck. :thumbsup:

No bracelet on this one.


----------



## Brava210 (Sep 1, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Yes, buy a new one that you like, and ignore the detractors. Any scratches on the Crystal are easily polished out. There is nothing wrong with the bezel, and the bracelet is cheap and easy to replace. Have a look here,
> https://meranom.com
> It'll take you about a month to go through all the models.
> Good luck.
> No bracelet on this one.


Very cool...

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk

What about a Komandirskie to start?

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

On the TZ forum a member tested the water resistance of a Vostok Amphibia ……..

https://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?402095-How-water-resistant-are-Vostok-Amphibia-watches


----------



## Brava210 (Sep 1, 2019)

I do like the 811783 komandirske










Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

The handsets on the SEs are much nicer.

Black bezel ones sell out more quickly.

If you can get one without a date it'll save you hours of faffing about and look better too.

IMHO


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Brava210 said:


> I do like the 811783 komandirske
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Go for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brava210 (Sep 1, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Go for it.


I already have.....

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Brava210 said:


> I already have.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good for you. I've had three different models so far although the radio room is my personal favourite. Easy to mod too.


----------



## Watch_Me (Nov 9, 2009)

Vostok is a nice watch when you receive a good discount. I had one, tje crystal is mineral and the lume was weak

Movement and case were alright!


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

It's a real man's watch, almost as cool as a Tag ...

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="123.87"]https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/69322454_151002605970985_8019644616779235328_n.jpg?_nc_cat=107&_nc_oc=AQkeIJ-asIfDIC787_tY3hLzl9j6Eg_eisvouMjGqBb0bCMzZwM_FwSM1R8-BnuR1T2kSEjIj4QQv_BQfzh0jCrm&_nc_ht=scontent-lhr3-1.xx&oh=55346521fab6cd1d9e2f643eb9c5e139&oe=5E0D1401[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image may contain: 2 people, people smiling" data-ratio="78.15"]https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/69689627_151002629304316_967245107713540096_n.jpg?_nc_cat=110&_nc_oc=AQnVMYILd1i3t1J-TBMVX_s1Mz5R7pwdcA_jQBaZsl-WbFpPmp-Xq7L-KgRU4HZ_elR_UIXW3WxontFQBcCV-oO_&_nc_ht=scontent-lhr3-1.xx&oh=bee9269a45e385e356880e9c9043695d&oe=5DFD0D8B[/IMG]


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Bought a cheap bundle of E-Bay of spares repairs, one which is a Vostok, which runs lovely. Cheap possibly, but seem a nice watch.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Watch_Me said:


> Vostok is a nice watch when you receive a good discount. I had one, tje crystal is mineral and the lume was weak
> 
> Movement and case were alright!


 The crystal is usually acrylic on Amphibias, and they're already pretty cheap. Agreed about the lume though, utter pants :laugh:


----------



## Watch_Me (Nov 9, 2009)

it'salivejim said:


> The crystal is usually acrylic on Amphibias, and they're already pretty cheap. Agreed about the lume though, utter pants :laugh:


 ok, that is the other option.....Saphire is what you will never get, though


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

ziggy1024 said:


> Just get an Amphibia, any Amphibia. But don't expect for a moment that you'll have just the one for long...


 Yes and yes! The 'radio room' is pretty cool too.

Also, don't worry about the wobbly crown/stem it's how they come. Think I've had three and they've all been bomb proof!

Dead easy to modify them too - a bezel change literally takes 30 seconds and lots of options too


----------



## Brava210 (Sep 1, 2019)

Now the long wait for delivery.
There is a vostok on amazon prime titled Amphibia but is actually a Komandirskie..

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk

Vostok Komandirskie Fighter Plane Mechanical Mens Commander Military Wrist Watch #531764 https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07CXR77RT/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_UOYEDb5A96VFK

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brava210 (Sep 1, 2019)

I love the red dial look but cant seem to find an Amphibia with red face only this?










Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Just ordered my second Scuba Dude, struggling to find a green and white NATO for it.

Just the one though :biggrin:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nick67+1 said:


> Just ordered my second Scuba Dude, struggling to find a green and white NATO for it.
> 
> Just the one though :biggrin:


 I quite like these new Vostoks

Maybe I should update my old Scuba Dude!


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

JoT said:


> I quite like these new Vostoks
> 
> Maybe I should update my old Scuba Dude!


 Loving that!


----------



## champ (Feb 17, 2020)

Had a look at Vostok watches since reading these posts.Very tempting!.


----------



## champ (Feb 17, 2020)

Just ordered my first Vostok Amphibia.Took a while to find one without a date in the face.Went for a bracelet. I like "jingly".....From a UK source (?).Wonder how long it will take to arrive.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Steve @WRENCH, thanks so much for mentioning Meranom; I too am a Vostok Virgin and am thinking of getting an Amphibia at some stage. The Meranom display is amazing, with many tasty-looking watches to choose from. I am not sure though that you would actually recommend Meranom as a site from which to purchase a Vostok, and they don't seem to have a British currency option so that one can see exactly what one would pay for a watch from the UK.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

> Dear Steve @WRENCH, thanks so much for mentioning Meranom; I too am a Vostok Virgin and am thinking of getting an Amphibia at some stage. The Meranom display is amazing, with many tasty-looking watches to choose from. I am not sure though that you would actually recommend Meranom as a site from which to purchase a Vostok, and they don't seem to have a British currency option so that one can see exactly what one would pay for a watch from the UK.


 https://transferwise.com/gb/currency-converter/gbp-to-rub-rate


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Steve for that currency converter link. A most useful site.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I will confess I do regret parting with my Vostoks in the past and think it may be about time I added one to my collection. I am watching 2 on Ebay hopefully I will win one.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

> Dear Steve @WRENCH, thanks so much for mentioning Meranom; I too am a Vostok Virgin and am thinking of getting an Amphibia at some stage. The Meranom display is amazing, with many tasty-looking watches to choose from. I am not sure though that you would actually recommend Meranom as a site from which to purchase a Vostok, and they don't seem to have a British currency option so that one can see exactly what one would pay for a watch from the UK.


 I've ordered far, far too many watches from Meranom in the past and always paid in roubles using Paypal without any issue. Ok, you don't get the world's greatest exchange rate but at least you're protected if it all goes wrong (which it never has to be fair).

Oh, the newer 20mm lug Amphibias/Komandirskies are, in opinion anyway, far better quality than the traditional models if you are going to order!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

> Dear Steve @WRENCH, thanks so much for mentioning Meranom; I too am a Vostok Virgin and am thinking of getting an Amphibia at some stage. The Meranom display is amazing, with many tasty-looking watches to choose from. I am not sure though that you would actually recommend Meranom as a site from which to purchase a Vostok, and they don't seem to have a British currency option so that one can see exactly what one would pay for a watch from the UK.


 The page does include £sterling. :thumbsup:

https://meranom.com/en/designers-watches/buyalov/buyalov-airship-italia-black-brown.html

"Buyalov Airship Italia Black Brown

Price: 23850Р. 26000Р.

When paying with a card issued in a foreign currency, it is converted into Russian rubles at the exchange rate of the issuing bank (the bank that issued the card). The debit operation from the buyer's card is carried out in rubles.
Approximate price :$364/€335/£280"


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> Oh, the newer 20mm lug Amphibias/Komandirskies are, in opinion anyway, far better quality than the traditional models if you are going to order!


 just seen my next watch. Decent crown too.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Just bought one of these 24 hour manual wind Vostoks from Roy, It looks an intreaguing watch, I've never had a real 24 hour watch before!!










I'm like a kid at Christmas eve again!! :laughing2dw:

John :thumbsup:

I bought these two dirt cheap from a local antiques shop, I knew something was strange about the one on the left with it's smaller non screw down crown, It was confirmed as a Chinese fake upon removing the caseback!! :laughing2dw: Right one is genuine but cosmetically challenged but does keep good time strangely!! :hmmm9uh:










The obligatory crazy paving paint is on this frog divers watch!










Here's another one that was missing a screw inside, Found a replacement and all was well!










John :thumbsup:


----------



## champ (Feb 17, 2020)

champ said:


> Just ordered my first Vostok Amphibia.Took a while to find one without a date in the face.Went for a bracelet. I like "jingly".....From a UK source (?).Wonder how long it will take to arrive.


 No sign so far.Extreme times,though still hopeful.I sent a message to the Amazon seller a few minutes ago.Hope he is able to reply.


----------



## champ (Feb 17, 2020)

champ said:


> I sent a message to the Amazon seller a few minutes ago.Hope he is able to reply.


 He came back very quickly saying that though delayed for obvious (my word) reasons it will still come as have most of the others sent out before he pretty much closed the shop.I am happy to wait and am looking forward to its arrival Fingers crossed!.


----------



## champ (Feb 17, 2020)

champ said:


> Just ordered my first Vostok Amphibia.Took a while to find one without a date in the face.Went for a bracelet. I like "jingly".....From a UK source (?).Wonder how long it will take to arrive.


 Well still no sign of the watch.I purchased the watch from a UK based seller but i now guess that it was actually coming from abroad and got lost in these very difficult times.I left it another three weeks but have now asked for a replacement or refund.I am very sad to have had to do this as i was really looking forward to my first russian watch.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

champ said:


> Well still no sign of the watch.I purchased the watch from a UK based seller but i now guess that it was actually coming from abroad and got lost in these very difficult times.I left it another three weeks but have now asked for a replacement or refund.I am very sad to have had to do this as i was really looking forward to my first russian watch.


 Sorry to hear this :-(


----------



## champ (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks KAS.There is an update.Amazon gave me a refund.A couple of days later the seller contacted me to say that the watch had been despatched from Russia.He has no idea how long it will take to arrive.I am looking forward to (hopefully receiving it!.I spent a lot of time looking to find the model i wanted.We have agreed that i will use the buy again facility to pay for it.Eventually.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

champ said:


> Thanks KAS.There is an update.Amazon gave me a refund.A couple of days later the seller contacted me to say that the watch had been despatched from Russia.He has no idea how long it will take to arrive.I am looking forward to (hopefully receiving it!.I spent a lot of time looking to find the model i wanted.We have agreed that i will use the buy again facility to pay for it.Eventually.


 Fingers crossed that you get it soon


----------



## champ (Feb 17, 2020)

champ said:


> Just ordered my first Vostok Amphibia.Took a while to find one without a date in the face.Went for a bracelet. I like "jingly".....From a UK source (?).Wonder how long it will take to arrive.


 It has finally arrived!.Delivered by Royal Mail on Saturday.I must say that the seller has been excellent the way right through.I am very pleased with it though the bracelet needs a few links taken out to get it to fit my wrist.I am scratching my head on how to carry out this task i must admit.


----------

